# Need to Upgrade...



## Skhigh (Apr 12, 2012)

So I have a Sony a100 that I received as a gift back in '07.  Now that I am in school for photography I am looking to upgrade my camera.  I just don't know which way to go. My camera has been good to me, however not having the live-view feature makes certain shots hard to get, along with it just being outdated a bit.  I would like to stay with sony because I already have two lenses, however accessibility to sony accessories is limited to online, which sucks. So basically I was looking for some input on this. I read that the new sonys basically suck in low light areas. I was also wondering if the lens I have from my a100 will fit these newer cameras...if they don't then there really isn't anything holding me back from switching to canon or nikon. Its just so overwhelming!!


----------



## belial (Apr 12, 2012)

Sony hasn't changed their mount for the new slt cameras so your lenses will work fine. Tough decision. If I was shooting Sony and wanted to stay with them id consider some used models and stick with slr for now. You don't need the newest model for good pictures.


----------



## Nod (Apr 12, 2012)

What lenses do you have ?  If they're not real expensive you might consider jumping brands. But if you can find a good used A560 or 580 I think you'd be happy too.  The A700 is a great camera but might be to big for  you're hands.  I have the 100 and love it.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 12, 2012)

There have been a few issues with sigma lenses but I have not heard of any issues with other lenses. The newer sigma HSM lenses work on everything except a77 and a65. I plan to get a a580. I have be told good things regarding it and the sensor used for it, same as the d7000, a55 and k-5. It does video but I hear the a55 does video better but a580 has better photo options. I have heard lots of horror stories about the a700 having crappy build and the aperture dial fruiting out. A friend told me about how he wore out two of those before he got his a900.


----------

